# Fishing at night in Ole River



## Chiefsway (Aug 15, 2009)

I live in Perdido Key and plan to do some night fishing under the dock lights on the south side of Ono Island. Is the tide a factor in determining when to fish? I am in FL butonly about 1.5 miles from the Perdido. I have the option of fishing in a Kayak or in a 17' Cape Horn which doesn't have a trolling motor. Which do you thing would be the best?

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

In my experience there, they bite best on a falling tide. I'd use the 'yak unless you want to anchor the boat and wait for the fish to regroup after the engine noise.

Light line and a sensitive rod, some of the pickups are really light.


----------



## Chiefsway (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for your suggestions and I am leaning on using the yak since the last time out I used the boat and just drifted with the current. Does anyone know which tide report would be most accurate for this area? Is there a tide report for Perdido Pass and where can I find it?

Thanks


----------



## studter (Apr 1, 2009)

http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/tides-weather/2009_tides.pdf

it says up in the top corner to add & subtract for Perdido Pass. Most bait shops in the area has this little cool hand out all the whole years tidal forecast. I love it as I don't fish in the area much and it has tons of local fishing info in it...


----------



## Chiefsway (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks, that's a good resource.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Be carefull in the yak!!!! The lights around the docks and the lights on the condos make it extremely difficult distinguish boat from reflection in that area. I'm sure you know that but just in case you didn't. I really scared myself out there one night by almostrunning someone over.


----------



## Chiefsway (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder and I will definitely be in the defensive yaking mode especially this busy weekend. I usually don't go out until after 10:00 pm and boat traffic is usually slow by then.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I forgot to make my fishing comment.... I've never noticed a huge different in incoming and outgoing tide in that area at night, but I have notice the water needs to be moving. Some of the best nights I've had is when the current is push you one way the wind is blowing the other. Don't know why but we noticed it more than once.


----------



## sunnh2o (Jul 28, 2009)

ALL THE INFO LOOKS PRETTY GOOD. ANOTHER GOOD SITE IS THE OBA SITE IT HAS THE SAMETIDE LINKS AND WEATHER ALL ON THE SAME PAGE. IT ALSO HAS A REAL TIME TIDE GAUGE FOR THE PASS. I FISH THAT AREA ALL THE TIME AND MOSTLY USE MIRROLURES AND STRIKE KING RAGE TAILS. I NEVER USE LIVE BAIT AND NEVER HAVE A PROBLEM CATCHING, PLUS NO HASSLE OF GETTING BAIT AND KEEPIN IT LIVE ESPEC. IN A YAK.


----------



## Coastie (May 9, 2008)

What kind of mirrorlures? Also what is that strike king?


----------



## Chiefsway (Aug 15, 2009)

The OBA site sounds like another good resource. Can you post a link to this site?

Thanks


----------



## sunnh2o (Jul 28, 2009)

http://WWW.ORANGEBEACH.WS/NEWSWEATHER/ORANGE_BEACH_WEATHER.HTML#TIDECHARTS


----------



## Chiefsway (Aug 15, 2009)

Another great resource, thanks.

I did go out last night about 11:00 on a falling tide in the yak and caught 10 white trout but no specs on Gulp jerkbait and Gulp New Penny shrimp. The wind was too strong to cast very far without loosing my bait to the docks so I caught the trout almost at the yak. Didn't stay but about an hour.


----------

